# Things To Do on a Visit to Louisville



## Lewdog

Pretty soon I'm going to have to make a trip to Louisville from where I live in Williamsburg just for a doctor's appointment.  It's a 3 and a half hour drive... so I plan on going up the day before and staying the night there and then driving home the next day after my doctor's appointment.  I've only been to Louisville twice, once when I went there to MEPS for the Marines and the other time when I was doing my internship as a PI.  So I'm asking for things I should do when I go there.  One thing I plan to do for sure is visit the Louisville Slugger Museum and bat factory.  After that I don't know.  I see there is a distillery that is also part of the Kentucky Derby museum, but they close at 5 just like the Louisville museum and I'm not sure if I can get them both in, in one day.  So I might need something I can do after 5 pm, to go with the Louisville Slugger museum.  One idea I see is the Louisville Mega Caverns.  So any ideas would be awesome.


----------



## bodecea

The Frazier Arms Museum is awesome....right across the street from the Louisville Slugger museum....the better of the two, IMO.


----------



## Lewdog

So it's a museum about guns?  

The more I read about the Mega Caverns the more fun it sounds.  It has an underground 2 and half hour zip line...

Louisville Mega Cavern


----------



## Missourian

Muhammad Ali Museum,  4th St Live,  there's a traditional glass blower at the corner of Market St and 8th or 9th St,  The Spaghetti Factory,  Riverwalk,  and if you like baseball,  the AAA Bats will be playing soon...and whatever is going on at KFC Yum Arena.

Bring your walking shoes...downtown isn't built for continuous vehicle traffic.  Don't walk any farther west than 10th St from downtown.  Get the Trolley tour schedule,  one is craft beers and another is the historic tour including downtown.


----------



## Lewdog

Missourian said:


> Muhammad Ali Museum,  4th St Live,  there's a traditional glass blower at the corner of Market St and 8th or 9th St,  The Spaghetti Factory,  Riverwalk,  and if you like baseball,  the AAA Bats will be playing soon...and whatever is going on at KFC Yum Arena.
> 
> Bring your walking shoes...downtown isn't built for continuous vehicle traffic.  Don't walk any farther west than 10th St from downtown.  Get the Trolley tour schedule,  one is craft beers and another is the historic tour including downtown.




Yeah I wouldn't mind seeing a Riverbats game, they are the Reds AAA affiliate and the Reds are my favorite team.


----------



## Lewdog

I'm just not sure they will be playing when I go though... my appointment will be some time next month and they don't start playing until after April first right:?  Like after the MLB season begins.


----------



## Missourian

Lewdog said:


> Yeah I wouldn't mind seeing a Riverbats game, they are the Reds AAA affiliate and the Reds are my favorite team.



Fair warning...you'll get hooked on MiLB in a hurry...I'm not nearly as into MLB anymore...AA Springfield Cardinals fan thru and through now. 

Enjoy your mini vacation.


----------



## TNHarley

I hope everything is OK, Lew!


----------



## Missourian

Lewdog said:


> I'm just not sure they will be playing when I go though... my appointment will be some time next month and they don't start playing until after April first right:?  Like after the MLB season begins.



Looks like March 31 is the first game. 

Team Schedule | Louisville Bats Schedule


----------



## Lewdog

TNHarley said:


> I hope everything is OK, Lew!



It's a specialist for my back.  My doctor that I saw for years was part of a national chain and the CEO of the company got busted for medical billing fraud... and now there is only like one set of doctors in my state that take my insurance currently.


----------



## bodecea

Lewdog said:


> So it's a museum about guns?
> 
> The more I read about the Mega Caverns the more fun it sounds.  It has an underground 2 and half hour zip line...
> 
> Louisville Mega Cavern


All sorts of weapons...they do a good sword fight demo I remember.


----------



## Michelle420

What a great river adventure – a cruise through McAlpine Lock! This narrated cruise about the history of the lock and the impact it has made on river transportation. Include the delicious buffet (guaranteed inside seating, advance reservations required) or choose sightseeing only (all-weather outside and limited seating, advance reservations recommended) and get ready for a great downriver cruise on the riverboat Spirit of Jefferson!

If river conditions do not allow us to go through the lock, we’ll take a terrific cruise upriver instead. There is no refund or exchange for tickets if we are not able to go through the lock. Be prepared for a terrific river adventure either way.  

Dinner Archives - Belle of Louisville


----------



## Rooster

The Louisville Slugger Museum was kinda' cool, although they didn't allow pictures to be taken. I heard that the tours there were being closed down, but I don't know for sure...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Go to the bat factory. Get a bat.

I've heard Crepe Myrtle is the best.


----------



## Lewdog

Yeah I'm definitely going to the Louisville Slugger Museum... was going to go to the Mega Caverns they have and do the underground Zipline...but it is like $70!


----------



## Rooster

I wanted to try to get into the Waverly Hills Sanitarium, but the place was pretty well secured. Looks like they run tours now...


----------

